

Malware detection in Chrome  - jeffmould

Anyone else seem to be getting malware alerts in Google Chrome this evening? I am running version 24.0.1312.56 m and nearly every site I go to pops up the malware detected page in Chrome saying it has detected malware from www.qcksrv.com. Can't seem to find anything about it and it happens from  multiple systems in multiple locations. Have run scans of all my systems with no results. Curious if anyone has any ideas?
======
jugander
Yes, www.qcksrv.com, I'm even getting it for news.ycombinator.com. Came here
to see if anyone knew anything.

~~~
jeffmould
Just started getting it from news.ycombinator.com myself. I have tried
searching Google with not much help. The only thing I found was a topic on
Yahoo Answers with multiple people reporting the same issue tonight.

